# Journey of my Two Giant pumpkins-Progress Pics



## alx (Aug 14, 2009)

I have not grown Dills Atlantic Giant Pumpkins for 10 years and grabbed some generic(not latest Prize winners) and planted May 28th.

I will get better Pics for those interested-but here is a pic of the two plants and fruit




Small fruit in late july



growing





40 inch circumference August 7th




Measured 54 inch AUGUST 12-Starting to get big.Maybe 50 pounds






Will update in a week.This one should be 500-600 pounds easy.

This is the other one at 38 inches today



2.5 inches rain last 3 days.I am gonna foliar feed -juice -them tomorrow


----------



## rivet (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy Green Giant, Batman! That's some pumpkin!


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Aug 14, 2009)

That is SO cool!!!  Please keep us posted.

Reek


----------



## fire it up (Aug 14, 2009)

That thing is looking wonderful Alex!
All this rain the past few days has been horrible for most of the garden but I guess the pumpkins love it, I know our watermelons aren't complaining.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 14, 2009)

You've got some big pumpkins going on there my friend. Cpngrats.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice... but what will you do with a 500-600lb Pumpkin?


----------



## alx (Aug 15, 2009)

PAUL you mean the C.O.D. to Kansas is out of Question...

I am practicing with this one-had the extra room.The local Nurseries would be happy to have her in their Halloween display area.

If this one does well-next year i will bury a pallet to grow pumpkin on and pick it up and transport to our local giant pumpkin(certified) contest.

A guy from Rhode Island set the record recently at 1600 pounds.I might have a line thru another(veggie forum) on some seeds.Fingers crossed.


----------



## alx (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is august 17th

1st Pumpkin-named it William-My cats name

60 inch stem to flower end(not true thickness)



2nd pumpkin (Astro)-garden cat name



Today

William has turned orange,so he may be slowing,but he is getting very round








Astro is 60 inch stem to flower end.Staying yellow and growing much quicker then william.He was way behind.





They should grow thru october,but other garden duties has me not taking extra-special care.Gonna get my brother involved next year to insure they get more attention....


----------



## bigtrain74 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice! I can't wait to see when you pull them!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 1, 2009)

By George harret he gott one of them there puunkins. Ity's a whopper tooo. Just keep on keepin on alex I hope it alargeawon


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2009)

Bump.....where are the plated pics?


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

I fpound some pics.One rotted and exploded and the other one was about 250 pounds.....

I cut it sept 25 to put in front of garden for my brothers wedding.It had a good month to go,but it looked cool for wedding....They can grow 2 pounds a day easy....




in front for wedding .Hard to tell how big it is.The whiteoak behind it is over 8 feet circumference...



With some of my gourds....Next year they get more sun and attention...
No wedding either...I hope...


----------



## rivet (Dec 8, 2009)

Love that picture with all the little green gourds around it! perfect...nice job on the pumpkins, Alex


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

I would love to grow some giants like those, they never seem to get very big though, no matter how early I start them. Pretty cool Alex.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 8, 2009)

How do you move those Alex?  Roll them on a kart or just hoist them up and walk with them?  I gotta figure that would be really awkward to hold in your arms...


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

These wer the generic dill atlantic from store Todd.I have a line on a strain from a 1500 pounder out of rhode island.I think this will make a big difference.My bro and i grew a 800 pounder 15 years ago and he is gonna hep out next year....With other garden duties  i did not take the care they deserved.....


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

A friend and i put it in a large outdoor chair and each grabbed a handle.Slow but steady.....I am going to bury a palate next year and grow pumpkin on it and lift out with tractor.That or make a sling to put under it...and pull out with tractor.They have a contest at the state fair...


----------



## carpetride (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks pretty neat!  By juice them do you mean give them an IV of sorts.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 8, 2009)

A 400 lb pie pops to mind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 always allowing a bit for shrinkage. 

Nice looking plants ALX My neighbour grew a 417 lb one this year. 

Won 2nd prize at the fair.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2009)

How many pies? LOL  Nice Pumpkin...


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

Foliar feed at massive rates with fish emulsion and seaweed extract.On the giant pumpkin homepage folks are building towers with 50 gallon drums on them full of growth stimulating fertilizers and dripping them into the stem area....It gets weird....


----------



## chefrob (Dec 9, 2009)

PBS ran a special on this and yea, some of them growers are a little funny if you know what i mean. i just love to see big punkins!


----------

